# [solved] USB- Laufwerk fehlt

## uhai

Hallo,

ich habe an meinem PC 3 externe USB-Laufwerke - 2 WD 320 GB, 1 Trekstor 160 GB.

Mangels Steckdosen war das Trekstor und ein WD bisher nicht angeschlossen, das andere mit den Bildern (/dev/Fotos) wurde über udev angesteuert und konnte gemountet werden.

Jetzt habe ich wohl die falsche Steckdosenleiste besorgt   :Wink:  jedenfalls kann ich das andere WD und das Trekstor mounten, /dev/Fotos nicht. Dort bekomme ich den Fehler:

```
localhost uhai # mount /dev/Fotos /home/uhai/Fotos

mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben

localhost uhai # mount -t ext3 /dev/Fotos /home/uhai/Fotos

mount: /dev/Fotos ist kein blockorientiertes Gerät
```

fstab:

```
# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /windows/C   ntfs      ro,user,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8    0 0

/dev/hda2      /boot      ext3      defaults,noatime   0 1

/dev/hdb2      swap      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/hdb3      /      ext3      defaults,noatime   1 2

#/dev/hdb4      /home      reiserfs   defaults

/dev/hdb5      /windows/D   vfat      user,gid=users,umask=0002,utf8=true

/dev/Fotos      /home/uhai/Fotos   ext3   rw,user,exec,defaults   0 2

/dev/Sicherung          /home/uhai/Sicherung    ext3    rw,user,exec,defaults   0 2

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro,user   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

udev:

```
localhost uhai # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

# Western-Digital-USB-Laufwerk mit Fotos

BUS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="57442D5743414D5234303237313834", NAME="Fotos", Mode="0640"BUS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="57442D5743414D5234303237313834", NAME="Fotos", Mode="0640"

BUS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="57442D5743414D5233303337343335", NAME="Sicherung", Mode="0640"
```

und lsusb:

```
localhost uhai # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 010: ID 0483:1307 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Cytronix 6in1 card reader

Bus 004 Device 009: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam

Bus 004 Device 008: ID 056a:0062 Wacom Co., Ltd 

Bus 004 Device 005: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. USB-2.0 IDE Adapter

Bus 004 Device 004: ID 04b8:0805 Seiko Epson Corp. 

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 2001:f103 D-Link Corp. [hex] 

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05e3:0606 Genesys Logic, Inc. D-Link DUB-H4 USB 2.0 Hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 
```

oder

```
localhost uhai # lsusb -t

Bus#  4

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

  |-Dev#   2 Vendor 0x05e3 Product 0x0606

  | |-Dev#   5 Vendor 0x04b4 Product 0x6830

  | |-Dev#   6 Vendor 0x1058 Product 0x0901

  | `-Dev#   7 Vendor 0x1058 Product 0x0901

  |-Dev#   3 Vendor 0x2001 Product 0xf103

  | |-Dev#   8 Vendor 0x056a Product 0x0062

  | |-Dev#   9 Vendor 0x0ac8 Product 0x303b

  | `-Dev#  10 Vendor 0x0483 Product 0x1307

  `-Dev#   4 Vendor 0x04b8 Product 0x0805

Bus#  3

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

Bus#  2

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

Bus#  1

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

```

dmesg - auszusgweise:

```
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

agpgart: Detected SiS chipset - id:1857

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input3

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 17, io mem 0xe3007000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 18, io mem 0xe300a000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 19, io mem 0xe3004000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 20, io mem 0xe3005000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[e3009000-e30097ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

0000:00:04.0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

[i][b]usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -62[/b][/i] :?: 

usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c015110f88f]

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-2:1.0: 7 ports detected

usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 4-1.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 4-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W MODULE].

usb 4-1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

NTFS volume version 3.1.

usb 4-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb 4-1.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

Adding 1052248k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1052248k

usb 4-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-2.1: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 4-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-2.5: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 4-2.5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

usb 4-2.6: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 4-2.6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0805

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: USB GSPCA camera found.(ZC3XX) 

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_probe:4275] Camera type JPEG 

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usb-storage: device found at 10

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/Vimicro/zc3xx.h: [zc3xx_config:679] Find Sensor MI0360. Chip revision 8001

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_getcapability:1249] maxw 640 maxh 480 minw 160 minh 120

usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.20 registered

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver ub

zc0301: V4L2 driver for ZC0301[P] Image Processor and Control Chip v1:1.10

usbcore: registered new interface driver zc0301

input: Wacom Volito2 4x5 as /class/input/input6

usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom

drivers/input/tablet/wacom_sys.c: v1.47:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     EPSON    Stylus Storage   1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SAMSUNG  SP1654N          0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       3200JB External  0108 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

[i][b]Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods[/b][/i] :?: 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  Flash R/W        2002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

scsi 4:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  Flash R/W        2002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

scsi 4:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  Flash R/W        2002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb:<5>scsi 4:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  Flash R/W        2002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

usb-storage: device scan complete

 sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:1: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:2: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       3200JB External  0107 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 4:0:0:3: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdh] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdh] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdh: sdh1

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdh] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

sd 4:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 4:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

sd 4:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sdh1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

System:

Kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r8

udev-119

hal-0.5.9.1-r3

Werden die Laufwerke als sdf / sdg / sdh erkannt? Wieso nicht wie in udev definiert als /dev/Fotos und /dev/Sicherung? Zumal das mit /dev/Fotos ja schon mal lief....

uhai

<EDIT>   :Embarassed:  Kabel nicht gesteckt...  :Embarassed: 

Sind vielleicht doch zu viele?!  :Embarassed: 

----------

